# Fake aquarium plant alternative?



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Walmart has a few fake plants in their crafts section that would look ok under water, and are ALOT cheaper than aquarium fake plants. Would they be safe for aquarium use or not?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

luckydog said:


> Walmart has a few fake plants in their crafts section that would look ok under water, and are ALOT cheaper than aquarium fake plants. Would they be safe for aquarium use or not?
> [snapback]1028912[/snapback]​


hmm i dunno, i do know what ur talking about and ive wonerd it myself too. im guessing no, fake aquarium plants have a few key features that make them better

leaves float so they "move" in the water current

paint is aquarium safe so you dont kill your fish

and leaves are siliconed ond, not super glued, making the water non-toxic


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Also fake plants that are used for crafts will fall apart easily in water. They already fall apart easily just to the touch because they fray and little stands of fabric would float around in your tank and possibly get caught in mechanisms in your tank such as a powerhead or a filter. Your piranha would also be at a risk of it binding their difestive systems up, but that's even the case with silk plants made for aquariums.

I'd also be very afraid of various toxins being introduced into your tank. In this case I'd just go with the reccommended, but I give you credit for trying to save a few bucks and making alternatives. I admire DIY's.








~Taylor~


----------



## asaint (Apr 14, 2005)

I would wonder at the type of adhesive that was used to bind the plant together. It *might* dissolve in water and poison your fish.

asaint


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Well there goes that idea...


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

If they are just made of plastic, they will be fine to use.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> If they are just made of plastic, they will be fine to use.
> [snapback]1031891[/snapback]​


what is your reasoning behind that?


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Natt King Shoal said:
> 
> 
> > If they are just made of plastic, they will be fine to use.
> ...


Why wouldn't they be? Most of the fake plants you by at your LFS are plastic.

Edit: I am refering to plants that are entirely plastic. If they have glues or other materials on them, I would pass.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Natt King Shoal said:
> ...


I don't agree.

Artificial decorations and plastic plants designed for reptiles in terrariums are also sold at LFS/LPS, but they are specifically labeled as "NOT safe for aquariums".

So, I would not buy anything that is not designed to withstand the underwater environment or labeled as aquarium safe for same reasons stated by Tibs and Taylor.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

a member uses the ones from craft store and they are fine. They are in a big cichlid tank. Just wash them real good.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Curley said:


> a member uses the ones from craft store and they are fine. They are in a big cichlid tank. Just wash them real good.
> [snapback]1032726[/snapback]​


hmm im interested in here more about this, where did u hear it?


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

> a member uses the ones from craft store and they are fine. They are in a big cichlid tank. Just wash them real good.


Link? User name? Pics?


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry i was puting a link to this in another post and added it to this one by mistake


----------



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

if you are scared your plants will die by the fakes save yourself alot of money and cleaning


----------

